# Uber has a drivers iphone app?



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

I no longer driver for uber due to the outrageous fees but I noticed this in an email. I'm not seeing anything in the apple store either so not sure if this is bs or not.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

They are testing an app in San Diego only. Those drivers may use their own phone. There is no word on how long the test will run for or when other markets might get to try it. Most forum posters are eager to ditch their company phone. I feel the screen is too small and unresponsive, resent that I also have to use my own phone for texts/calls to customers and resent the data fee.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They are testing an app in San Diego only. Those drivers may use their own phone. There is no word on how long the test will run for or when other markets might get to try it. Most forum posters are eager to ditch their company phone. I feel the screen is too small and unresponsive, resent that I also have to use my own phone for texts/calls to customers and resent the data fee.


You can get it in SF also.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

It's being rolled out in all the cities it seems. There are other threads here about it. Pain is that for now you have to go to an appointment to have the app put on your phone. It's not available in the store yet and its only Iphone. I'm sure they will get it ironed out.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I wish they had it ready for Android.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

When I logged on yesterday they made me agree to the BYOD thing. But there is still no word on how to get the app on my phone. Nor is there confirmation on how much they will charge for the company phone or when they will start charging. I know pretty much everything thanks to this website, but they have not told me anything personally.


----------



## maloy (Jun 18, 2014)

just had them install app on my phone in la area


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They are testing an app in San Diego only. Those drivers may use their own phone. There is no word on how long the test will run for or when other markets might get to try it. Most forum posters are eager to ditch their company phone. I feel the screen is too small and unresponsive, resent that I also have to use my own phone for texts/calls to customers and resent the data fee.


We have the app in Orlando


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

How is it working?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> How is it working?


Same exact thing, faster on LTE network


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool. Now I just need an android version.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> They are testing an app in San Diego only. Those drivers may use their own phone. There is no word on how long the test will run for or when other markets might get to try it. Most forum posters are eager to ditch their company phone. I feel the screen is too small and unresponsive, resent that I also have to use my own phone for texts/calls to customers and resent the data fee.


Please do try to keep up. On another thread you told a driver to get a medallion and xxx lic. Do you even know what a medallion is? How much? Due diligence my friend!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Just got an email today that I can get an app on my personal phone. However I will hold out until the android version comes out or the new upcoming iPhone 6 will make me want to become an apple boy.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Here's the link to the iOS app. It's still buggy for some people. Install at your own risk. If someone tries it on an iPad, let us know how it works.

t.uber.com/byod1


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Here's the link to the iOS app. It's still buggy for some people. Install at your own risk. If someone tries it on an iPad, let us know how it works.
> 
> t.uber.com/byod1


Hot! I'm game. I have no problem tinkering with my toys. But link's not working


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Hot! I'm game. I have no problem tinkering with my toys. But link's not working


The link will only open in an iOS7 device. I just installed it in an old iPhone using Wi-Fi and it worked, but I had to upgade to iOS7 first. I am still wondering if it works on iPads though.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> The link will only open in an iOS7 device. I just installed it in an old iPhone using Wi-Fi and it worked, but I had to upgade to iOS7 first. I am still wondering if it works on iPads though.


Thanks. By the way, how did you acquire this link?


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Thanks. By the way, how did you acquire this link?


It was sent to me by a SD driver. He got it directly from Uber after having some technical issues with the original installation.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> It was sent to me by a SD driver. He got it directly from Uber after having some technical issues with the original installation.


Awesome. I'm waiting for my first ping. Which obviously I will not be taking...


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Hot Damn! It works. YOU RULE UberXNinja!

It should work brilliantly with my bluetooth setup too. Now that NAV part of the app is another question, as I use Goggle Maps. We'll see..


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I have it installed on my ipad. I logged in, but didn't do any rides. No issues.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I tried it but, for me it made my phone basically unusable for any other purpose when uber was online. I have since removed it. I used it for one ride and while waiting between rides. I'd caution anyone about being too hasty to make the switch. I don't think it's completely ready for prime time yet. It basically takes over your phone when online.

The main problems were:
If the app is in the background while online it sends a popup about every minute. This is very annoying if you are trying to navigate with say google maps (or do anything) while uber is online.

If you use bluetooth sound, the app seems to make various sounds go through the built in speaker that used to work fine.

I had some intermittent troubles with my other navigation apps not working right when the uber app was online. They worked fine previously.

The uber navigation is very poor for intuitive directions and sometimes it's harder to run your own nav with this setup. Also, when surge is on the turn by turn maps would be partially hidden by the surge graphics.

It is harder to use your own navigation when you have to flip back and forth between apps. Having the phone separately makes it easier. Uber really needs to just do like Lyft and open another nav app with the address. The built in navigation seems like needlessly reinventing the wheel, and very poorly at that.

If you are jailbroken it will install, but not work. You will have to restore your iphone before you can use it. Otherwise you get a message popup saying it will not work on jailbroken phones.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

App works just fine for me. I even shazamed some tunes on the radio…….had a ping come through while shazaming. I was able to accept the ride via the push notification without even having to switch to uber first. Phone works too while on a ride.


----------



## Nawfal (Sep 1, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> I no longer driver for uber due to the outrageous fees but I noticed this in an email. I'm not seeing anything in the apple store either so not sure if this is bs or not.


Yes it's true, now on top of the dirt cheap prices, you now have to use your own phone and have to use at least 10gb of data per month.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Has anyone confirm yet if this app works with Lyft running in the background as well??


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> It's being rolled out in all the cities it seems. There are other threads here about it. Pain is that for now you have to go to an appointment to have the app put on your phone. It's not available in the store yet and its only Iphone. I'm sure they will get it ironed out.


Kinda strange they need to install it themselves. I wonder if they are messing with any other settings in the phone?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Kinda strange they need to install it themselves. I wonder if they are messing with any other settings in the phone?


I dont think so. I think they register you in the computer as having it and then just download the app. Its in "development" so its not in the app store yet.


----------



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

I see that they are offering this in Dallas as of today. Not sure of the details.


----------



## Charles Kalman (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I wish they had it ready for Android.


I was wondering, have you ever been pulled over by the police and told that. uber was illegal in the state? I was last week in New Jersey. I was last week and given a warning. What happens of I am given a ticket or my automobile is impounded? Do I have to pay the fees myself and Uber pays me back?


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Nawfal said:


> Yes it's true, now on top of the dirt cheap prices, you now have to use your own phone and have to use at least 10gb of data per month.


 Why do you need 10GB of data? Because Uber says so? There's no way this app would eat through more than 2GB of data for someone driving 40+ hours a week.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Charles Kalman said:


> I was wondering, have you ever been pulled over by the police and told that. uber was illegal in the state? I was last week in New Jersey. I was last week and given a warning. What happens of I am given a ticket or my automobile is impounded? Do I have to pay the fees myself and Uber pays me back?


I would e mail the support question to uber. They will tell you how and what they do for tickets, I pounds and so on.

As for illegal? Nope. I am in California. Uber is legal here save for certain classifications working picking up at the airport. Check with uber and call he city you work in. The public utility commission should also know. The airport is good to check with on what their policy is. If you have a local drivers office...go check with them.

Fact is...if it was illegal where you are...they probably would have cited and towed.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Has anyone confirm yet if this app works with Lyft running in the background as well??


Yes, the Uber app will work with Lyft running in the background. It has been programmed so that any pings incoming to an app in the background get ignored. Clever way to block the competition.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, the Uber app will work with Lyft running in the background. It has been programmed so that any pings incoming to an app in the background get ignored. Clever way to block the competition.


How do we know this?


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Yes, the Uber app will work with Lyft running in the background. It has been programmed so that any pings incoming to an app in the background get ignored. Clever way to block the competition.


If this is true I'm guessing a work around would be to have lyft in the foreground and uber in the back, as uber sends a push notification if you get pinged while its running in the background.


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Used it this weekend just fine. Sound does come out of the bottom speaker though. Told Uber I had it and they said I can return their phone. Hooray! It's not the greatest but it sure beats paying $40 a week of the same shit on their phone. Why would you have Lyft on in the background or vice-a-versa? If I get a ride with one app I go immediately "offline" or out of driver mode on the other..


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

ballyhoo said:


> Why would you have Lyft on in the background or vice-a-versa?


....so as to minimize downtime. I want pax to the max. Dig?


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Charles Kalman said:


> I was wondering, have you ever been pulled over by the police and told that. uber was illegal in the state? I was last week in New Jersey. I was last week and given a warning. What happens of I am given a ticket or my automobile is impounded? Do I have to pay the fees myself and Uber pays me back?


In my final night traveling in Chicago I did have an experience with the Police! The two officers kept asking, "What is an Uber" and "Why are you two sitting in the back seat" essentially what the officers were trying to get at was if I was driving an unlicensed cab. Unless you're driving with a city med you cannot pick up people off the streets. Thankfully I as well as my riders were informed on the process and the restrictions here in Chicago will not kick in till August which saved my ass.


----------

